# Hymers



## harrymark2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hymers,any hymers are the rolls royce of camper vans

why have a camper van shaped like a horse box when you can have

a hymer.....

ya dont need to make ya bed its tucked away above ya cab,just 

drop down in the evening and jobs a gud un ya bed ready made

But still these top of the range campers have no bed made up

are if they have you to bed a short arse to fit in one

But most of them you have to make up each night..

and the amount of space they waste is not..


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you found your coat yet Harry?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Leave him alone, he's got taste. :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah well ..... get better soon Harry    

Keith


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought about getting a Hymer.

But who wants to get cornered by nutters like Harry?

Burstner people are much more sensible.  

ps Harry, I have 2 fixed (and made up) beds in mine. Only one in yours is there. Poor thing.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. Seamusog
Go and check your beer cellar,looks like someones found the key! Oh thrice LOL. Good man yersel!,mines a small pint.
Gearjammer.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hymers ARE the Rolls Royces especially as Rollers are German owned and have had BMW engines in them since the 80s!!!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think Harry is in love with a Hymer. Tell us more Harry, let it all hang out.

Dick


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

747 said:


> ps Harry, I have 2 fixed (and made up) beds in mine. Only one in yours is there. Poor thing.


Two in our  *HYMER* though. :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------

